# More Elmax pictures for Scott



## robert flynt (Mar 7, 2017)

These are more pictures of of blades made from Scott's Elmax steel he sent me.
1st Blades in kiln at 1950 deg.
2nd & 3rd is blades after plate quenching and removal from foil pouch.
4th Finger guard being slotted to fit blades.
5th Slotted guards.
6th Blades after -100 deg cryo. treatment.
7th Blades warming back to room temp.
8th blades in oven to be tempered 2 hrs. at 350 deg and 2 hrs. at 380 deg.
9th Rockwell RC testing after tempering.
Now blades are ready to be reground starting at 60 grit going all the way to 600 grit and the flats will have to be resanded to remove heat treating dullness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Strider (Mar 8, 2017)

View attachment 123612[/QUOTE]
Alas, someone with a hardness tester photo! :) I feel alone not anymore!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks fir sharing Robert! How do you do your crying? LN or dry ice and acetone ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thanks fir sharing Robert! How do you do your crying? LN or dry ice and acetone ?


You just have to let it out Scott, don't be ashamed to cry! @ripjack13 does it all the time...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2017)

You were sposta keep that between us.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 8, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thanks fir sharing Robert! How do you do your crying? LN or dry ice and acetone ?


I use dry ice and acetone. The 22 liter doer I have cost about $50 to fill and I don't do enough blades, before the nitrogen evaporates, to make it cost effective. If you know anyone who need one let me know.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 8, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You just have to let it out Scott, don't be ashamed to cry! @ripjack13 does it all the time...


Darn Islander!!!! Scott if we get hold of him lets stick his his head in the doer and give him a major brain freeze.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CWS (Mar 10, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> Darn Islander!!!! Scott if we get hold of him lets stick his his head in the doer and give him a major brain freeze.


Are you sure he has a brain, he moved from the Island to KC, Just say in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 10, 2017)

@robert flynt - Robert - I'd be interested in that doer. Pm me some info when you get a chance.


----------

